# New marmoset enclosure



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Hi guys been a while since last on, recently recieved a large galvanised cage and so i decided to remove my old extended marmoset enclosure and put this new one up giving them more room and height. their new outdoor enclosure is now 13ftX13ft X 8ft tall giving them loads of room and is attached to the original 12ftX6t shed. Took some of these pictures of itrecently in the sunshine hope you like. also a couple of pictures of the newest babies that brings mytotal to 6 marms now. enjoy let me know what you think.





































and a couple of the inside.














































and a couple of new babies and mum, babies are round 9 weeks




























hope you like.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

samurai said:


> Very nice indeed


Thanx


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks brilliant! Bet they are enjoying the sun we've had these last couple days. Nice looking marms too


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

Should keep them interested! Are they sociable toward people? Or do they keep their distance?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I love that first baby picture, so cute! 
Very nice looking cage, bet they love it


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking good johnny.
Do you have a plan if harmony gets desrupted.
Your at 6.?
Building a good troop and harmony being ok isnt easy.
If it breaks it does it quick and can end up on one or two being segregatted and even killed
It takes a good bit of experiance to see the signs.
The thing is as you know hybrids are no good.
Even though your intentions were good.
Do yiu have spare housing fir this.
Dont want to put a damper on things but would rather say now.
I would get female implanted.
Let them enjoy the good life.
Would hate you put in deap end with nowhere to turn.
Food for thought mate.
But it all looks brill.
Was worried with increase in size that you thought just keep breeding and alk will be fine.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Brilliant enclosure! :2thumb:


----------



## minz (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are just so cute :flrt:


----------



## the wee dude (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice enclosure, and your wee guys look amazing!


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Jonny, looking great, I really do need to get a trip up, Ill PM you my number, if you give me a wee text then ill have yours and I can give you a shout soon and see if your about some night if that's ok?


----------

